

Flash Player Polling: Timing it right - Hoff
http://www.kaourantin.net/2010/03/timing-it-right.html

======
CoreDumpling
I wonder how this will affect Flash apps that I deliberately keep in the
background. It sounds like Pandora, Grooveshark and their ilk can probably
survive intact, though it might be harder to load a Youtube video and listen
to its soundtrack only.

~~~
owid
Detailed info here:
[http://help.adobe.com/en_US/as3/mobile/WS4a4606c864353c0a-dc...](http://help.adobe.com/en_US/as3/mobile/WS4a4606c864353c0a-dcb49ee124a2e6df51-8000.html)

